# Simple perl scripts:



## regexorcist (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread is for simple perl scripts or code snippets. 


Here is a link to my perl/tk program posted earlier:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1747091&postcount=1

Here I've started the script:









Here I've entered *NJ* along w/ hitting the <Enter> button:


----------

